# pictures of my mammal pets



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i have been really bored the last few day so i have just been snapping some pics.
this is a sight you dont see evryday in my house.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

she got her left ear bitten when a pup by another dog thats why she has a gammy ear- i think it looks cute tho


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

my 2tonne gat


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

awwwwwwww

EDIT: god my hand looks fat, time for a diet me thinks!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

close up


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

random pic, i got this bear back off my ex after we split up, it has a heart that reads ' i love you' and she sed that it upsets her too much to keep it. so me and my buddy went to pic it up form her house today. 
i got it off a carny last year at the town fair, i paid £55 for it.

ITS f*cking HUGE


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

id burn the bear


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

FAT CAT :laugh:


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

stuart is cool


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

Paul said:


> stuart is cool


 damn right, paul you are cool too


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn that is a HUUUUUUUUGE cat!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

lol i know it is, it hates me with a passion tho, he is a mummies boy.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Wow and I thought my cat was fat...time for your CAT to go on a diet!!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

lol it is on a diet, you should see it when we feed it food from the tin!!!!
we have to feed it dry food to keep its wait down.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> random pic, i got this bear back off my ex after we split up, it has a heart that reads ' i love you' and she sed that it upsets her too much to keep it. so me and my buddy went to pic it up form her house today.
> i got it off a carny last year at the town fair, i paid £55 for it.
> 
> ITS f*cking HUGE










holy crap u had a gf


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

hey!!!!
yea and she was hot, there are some pics of her in the lounge


----------

